
Towards a Scalable Modular QUIC Server - josephscott
http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=3098587
======
jsnell
Link is broken for me. Maybe
[http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=3098587](http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=3098587)
instead?

~~~
dang
Thanks! Changed from
[http://delivery.acm.org/10.1145/3100000/3098587/p19-Duan.pdf...](http://delivery.acm.org/10.1145/3100000/3098587/p19-Duan.pdf?ip=174.52.11.31&id=3098587&acc=OPEN&key=4D4702B0C3E38B35%2E4D4702B0C3E38B35%2E4D4702B0C3E38B35%2E6D218144511F3437&CFID=975084585&CFTOKEN=17008780&__acm__=1503349734_3cf327e1b566a4d6a1864ba645c57975).

